
Ballmer Talks at Stanford, Says Now is the Time for Entrepreneurs - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ballmer_talks_at_stanford_says_now_is_the_time_for.php
======
snprbob86
I've seen steveb speak quite a few times at both internal and external events
covering a variety of topics. My opinion of him is quite a roller coaster
ride. Sometimes he fills me with inspiration and renews my confidence, other
times, like this one, I don't find anything he has to say very compelling or
insightful. I think that there is something endearing about him, which makes
it hard to accurately evaluate his performance.

~~~
Create
Depends on which ghostwriter is hired/fired. I would like you to cite an
example of an inspiring speech from steveb, which instils confidence. Assuming
you are not referring to the dancing monkey performance. I think he just felt
he had to do it, like the frontmen of AAPL and GOOG.

~~~
snprbob86
Speak to anyone who has attended a Microsoft company meeting. Steveb is
definately the main event.

------
nailer
What connection does Steve Ballmer have to entrepreneurs?

~~~
Create
maybe it is selling stuff:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk>

You can sell shit and get thanks

That's what I learned from the Yanks

\-- The American Dream Lyrics

------
TweedHeads
Ballmer is the most irrelevant and the least influential CEO in the history of
modern corporatocracy.

In other words, a clown.

And before all shills come to tell me how many gazillions he has, respect can
not be bought. Period.

